# The ultimate RED lipstick



## katred (Nov 24, 2013)

So holidays are supposed to be all about glamour and that includes a bold red lip! What's your favourite red to wear out on the town? Do you like to make a statement or preferred something more subdued? 

  (And if red isn't your thing, maybe you'd like to offer your opinion on your favourite coral lipstick here: http://www.specktra.net/t/185649/your-favourite-coral-lipstick)


----------



## Mayanas (Nov 24, 2013)

This Year RRW


----------



## LdMD (Nov 25, 2013)

I like to make a statement, for sure, but I'm not always in the mood for bold colors, though. 

My favorite reds (not all of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




):      ~ Revlon "Just Bitten Lipstain + Balm" - Gothic  ~ AVON "Ultra Color Rich" - Cereja Intenso (I don't know which shade is that in other countries)   ~ MAC "RiRi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 MAC" - RiRi Woo (LE)  ~ MAC "Retro Matte" - Fixed On Drama (LE)  ~ Illamasqua - Box  ~ NARS "Velvet Matte Lip Pencil" - Dragon Girl  ~ NARS "Semi Matte" - Fire Down Below  ~ Lime Crime "Velvetines" - Red Velvet 
~ Hourglass "Opaque Rouge Liquid Lipstick" - Icon  ~ Chanel "Rouge Allure Laque" - Dragon (Discontinued)        What about yours @katred?


----------



## trina11225 (Nov 25, 2013)

Sephora, always red, and wet n wild red velvet, rii woo for sure too.


----------



## trina11225 (Nov 25, 2013)

LdMD said:


> I like to make a statement, for sure, but I'm not always in the mood for bold colors, though.
> 
> My favorite reds (not all of them
> 
> ...


  box is def awesome.


----------



## LdMD (Nov 25, 2013)

LdMD said:


> I like to make a statement, for sure, but I'm not always in the mood for bold colors, though.
> 
> My favorite reds (not all of them
> 
> ...


  Isn't it?! I love it!!!


----------



## LiliV (Nov 25, 2013)

My number one favorite is Chanel Rouge Coco in Cambon.  It works really well on my cool toned skin since it's got strawberry tones to it.  Some of my other favs are-   -Illamasqua Sangers (esp with their Sheer Lipgloss in Lily-Rose over top it's amazing!)  -Mac Deeply Adored (I get so many compliments every time I wear it)  -Paul & Joe Silk Stockings  -Make Up Forever Rouge Artist Intense Moulin Rouge. Wore this soooo much last fall and it reminds me of Hitman Absolution since that came out when I was wearing it a lot lol


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 25, 2013)

For me, the ultimate red lipstick that can be worn all year round is MAC's Ruby Woo. I think it looks lovely on just about everybody. However, RiRi Woo is not far behind.


----------



## Gorgeous40 (Nov 25, 2013)

I am in love with RRW right now. However before it's release my absolute favorite red of all time was NARS Fire Down Below.


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 25, 2013)

I got 3: RRW by Mac, Moulin Rouge by MUFE and Belladonna 2 by Melt Cosmetics. Those three are the reasons why I am no longer looking for another red lipstick. Doesn't get any better.


----------



## MoForMakeUp (Nov 25, 2013)

I suppose I am the only one showing MAC RED some love  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I do like Ruby Woo a bit better for the fall and winter though....


----------



## Serenityy (Nov 25, 2013)

RiRi Woo! It's just the perfect red for the holidays! 2nd place would be Absolute Power!  For everyday wear my go to reds are Scarlett Ibis and Ruby Woo.


----------



## Kaidan (Nov 25, 2013)

Russian Red! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have ten red lipsticks (all MAC and most of them LE), but I always go back to Russian Red because it's my ultimate red lipstick.  It's the only red I'll backup for sure.

  The other red lipsticks that I love are Heartless (a great neutral red), Love Goddess (a nice pink red), and Sin (the vampy one in my collection).  I recently got RiRi Woo and it looks great for the holidays.


----------



## macgirl006 (Nov 25, 2013)

Ruby woo and red velvet from limecrime


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 25, 2013)

MAC Kanga Rouge
  MAC Deeply Adored
  NYX Plush Red


----------



## Melrose (Nov 25, 2013)

I love red lippies and have several but here's the crazy thing- I rarely wear them. I have no idea why? I think maybe I just feel that when I do wear them its like "BAM!" Look at those lips coming this way. The funny thing is I will wear every other color and not think twice about it, lol. Still, one red I always love is scarlet ibis. Riri woo is pretty too but I wonder if it's good with my nc30 skin. I just bought Kat von D's Adora today and I think it's a pretty holiday red with a metallic finish. Has anyone tried it?


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 25, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> I got 3: RRW by Mac, Moulin Rouge by MUFE and Belladonna 2 by Melt Cosmetics. Those three are the reasons why I am no longer looking for another red lipstick. Doesn't get any better.


  Shontay - LOVE your new pic!!! WOOO beautiful!

  I love every red lipstick especially Chanels


----------



## jaeljasmine (Nov 25, 2013)

I don't know if I'd call it the "ultimate" but MAC Lady Bug is the only one that works for me. It's in my profile photo.


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 25, 2013)

elegant-one said:


> Shontay - LOVE your new pic!!! WOOO beautiful!  I love every red lipstick especially Chanels


  Thanks, Elegant! :kiss:   I was going to name a Chanel lipstick, but it got squeezed out of my top 3. I do love Excessive, though.


----------



## katred (Nov 25, 2013)

I guess it's only fair if I name some of mine... Although to be fair, I could do separate lists of warm, neutral and cool reds. In general, Chanel has always seemed to bring their A-game to red lipsticks like no one else can, followed by Armani, but there are lots of reds that I love. 

  Chanel- Cambon and Rivoli; Dragon was my go to killer red until they discontinued it
  Armani- The Red (#400 in the Maestro liquid lipstick formula; lives up to its name), #402 (Rouge d'Armani- so cool it almost crosses the border into pink), #608 (they call it plum, but it's red)
  Guerlain- Garconne (my replacement for Dragon and I have to admit I prefer the solid formula)
  Tom Ford- Reckless

  Of course, this doesn't even include deep/ vampy reds, which form a whole separate category in my lipstick system... And yet, I still yearn for more...


----------



## Serenityy (Nov 25, 2013)

MoForMakeUp said:


> I suppose I am the only one showing MAC RED some love
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I've never tried MAC RED, I should really go check it out!


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 25, 2013)

I rarely wear red lippies myself, but I love Illamasqua Sangers as well as Revlon Colorburst True Red.


----------



## LouGarner (Nov 25, 2013)

i love ruby woo because was my first lippie. RiRi woo and Diva


----------



## MsKb (Nov 25, 2013)

Serenityy said:


> I've never tried MAC RED, I should really go check it out!


  MAC Red is my ultimate red as well! def check it out.. that's my something special feeling like a knock out red...closely followed by Ruby Woo and then Riri Woo..haven't really gotten any 'stop you in your tracks' red from any other brand so far


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Nov 26, 2013)

I've worn Milani's Red Label down to a nub this year. Love it! It's a high shining cream!


----------



## matchachoco (Nov 26, 2013)

MAC Deeply Adored is my red. If I'm feeling sparkly, I add Hourglass Siren gloss, which is a shiny, metallic red.


----------



## Lipstickjunkii (Nov 26, 2013)

Definitely Riri Woo.

  Other contenders:
  MAC Rocker
  MAC Deeply Adored
  Revlon Cherries in the Snow


----------



## Knope2012 (Nov 26, 2013)

I have way too many red lipsticks to choose just one! My favorites are MAC Deeply Adored, Urban Decay F Bomb, and MAC Runaway Red


----------



## Amby79 (Nov 26, 2013)

I used to be scared of red until I met Deeply Adored


----------



## PixieDancer (Nov 26, 2013)

I will STRONGLY agree with RiRi Woo! I also love Deeply Adored for a dark, vampy red and Fire Sign for an everyday red.


----------



## rooocelle (Nov 28, 2013)

RiRi Woo for sure!! Second place for Ronnie Red.


----------



## Serenityy (Nov 28, 2013)

rooocelle said:


> RiRi Woo for sure!! Second place for Ronnie Red.


  Ugh I'm so mad I missed out on Ronnie Red lol!


----------



## rooocelle (Nov 28, 2013)

Serenityy said:


> Ugh I'm so mad I missed out on Ronnie Red lol!


  Hahah! I hope they repromote it for us, because I need a back up NOW!!


----------



## chi1216 (Dec 1, 2013)

My favorite red of all time is Chanel rouge allure laque in Dragon!!! I hate that it was discontinued.  After that would be Riri Woo.


----------



## janette9687 (Dec 1, 2013)

rooocelle said:


> RiRi Woo for sure!! Second place for Ronnie Red.


  i looove Ronnie red its sooooo smooth like butter! and it leaves a beautiful stain i need to wear it more often

  I love ruby woo it makes my face brighten up its my no brainer red! 

  Ronnie red is my 2nd and comes extremely close!


----------



## janette9687 (Dec 1, 2013)

LdMD said:


> I like to make a statement, for sure, but I'm not always in the mood for bold colors, though.
> 
> My favorite reds (not all of them
> 
> ...


  I recently wore LC red velvet its an awesome retro color!


----------



## janette9687 (Dec 1, 2013)

Knope2012 said:


> I have way too many red lipsticks to choose just one! My favorites are MAC Deeply Adored, Urban Decay F Bomb, and MAC Runaway Red


  Runaway red is the one that always gets away, I so wanted it in the Making Pretty rose gold special packaging.


----------



## MereBear (Dec 1, 2013)

I just love a red lip!!! RRW, Deeply Adorned, Rocker, Russian Red, Absolute Power and Runaway Red are the ones I reach for the most!


----------



## Duracelbunie (Dec 1, 2013)

Def Riri woo or all fired up...


----------



## Lipstickjunkii (Dec 2, 2013)

Another really good one is NYX's matte lipstick in Bloody Mary which I like to pair with NYX plush red liner. Very popping combo.


----------



## sagehen (Dec 2, 2013)

Lipstickjunkii said:


> Another really good one is NYX's matte lipstick in Bloody Mary which I like to pair with NYX plush red liner. Very popping combo.


  I like almost all of NYX's matte lipsticks - in the reds, I like Merlot, Angel, Perfect Red, Pure Red and Alabama.


----------



## mac_aiken (Dec 2, 2013)

Its not a traditional lipstick but I love Fyrinnae's Lip Lustre in Winter Romance. And my signature color is MAC Rocker.


----------



## TheLadyDanger (Dec 3, 2013)

- MAC "RiRi Woo"
  - MAC "Ruby Woo"
  - MAC "Lady Danger"
  - MAC "Diva"
- Chanel "Dragon"
  - Lime Crime Velvetines "Red Velvet" and "Suedeberry"
  - Stila "Beso"
  - L'Oreal "Lacque-onic"


----------



## Lipstickjunkii (Dec 3, 2013)

sagehen said:


> I like almost all of NYX's matte lipsticks - in the reds, I like Merlot, Angel, Perfect Red, Pure Red and Alabama.


  I love Merlot and Alabama. I swatched Alabama next to Viva Glam I and it seemed like a very close dupe.


----------



## Ajigglin (Dec 3, 2013)

I love a red lip. I've been wearing MAC Diva lately.


----------



## BuickMackane (Dec 4, 2013)

Sensai The Lipstick 01 Suou.

  I wore it multiple times since I got it last week. I cannot fault it. The shade, the application, the finish, the wear... It's perfection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







  Oh no, wait, I _can_ fault it! The sucker costs an arm and a leg. I was lucky enough to buy it at 40% off - I'd never have bought it at regular price.


----------



## vita cooper (Dec 6, 2013)

Revlon Cherries in the Snow Mac Red and Ruby Woo  I like RiRi Woo but it pulls 2 much orange on me


----------



## baxterina (Dec 7, 2013)

I should be staying away from red because I'm more into natural look  But there is Tom Ford Black Orchid - perfect vampy wine red. Teamed with pale complexion and make uop no make up looks absolutely unique  It was inspired by my beauty icon yet it's so mine Timeless red even for make no make up girls Bold but as classic And as a very light stain looks more natural


----------



## Amby79 (Dec 7, 2013)

vita cooper said:


> Revlon Cherries in the Snow Mac Red and Ruby Woo  *I like RiRi Woo but it pulls 2 much orange on me*


  Mine does too a little, but I was playing with my eyeshadows and I patted a little navy blue on top of the riri woo and the orange pull disappeared. Don't ask why I did it lol, but it worked


----------



## TommyCJC (Dec 7, 2013)

I think the only 2 reds I love anymore are Heaux and Prince Noir!!
I gave my RRW to a friend because after all the fuss I went through to get it, wore it once :| She however adores it!!

So I am currently looking for some new ones!!


----------



## baxterina (Dec 8, 2013)

Some pics of vampy red. 1.MAC Prince Noir for Marie Claire 2.Chanel Rouge Allure L'Impatiente promo  Prince Noir looks fab  - I'm not into MAC  - this is limited right ?


----------



## baxterina (Dec 8, 2013)

This one is Prince Noir for Marie Claire


----------



## Haven (Dec 8, 2013)

Recently the following red ls have been in constant rotation: MAC RiRi Woo, TF Vampire Kiss, TF Rouge Fatal, MAC Viva Glam 1 and NARS Gipsy.

  I also love Chanel Dragon, but I save that for special occasions since it is dc'd


----------



## trina11225 (Dec 8, 2013)

TommyCJC said:


> I think the only 2 reds I love anymore are Heaux and Prince Noir!!
> I gave my RRW to a friend because after all the fuss I went through to get it, wore it once :| She however adores it!!
> 
> So I am currently looking for some new ones!!


  had on heaux for first time out, absolutely love it.


----------



## Haven (Dec 8, 2013)

I forgot to mention all of the reds from MAC's MM collection.  I wear those a lot too.


----------



## Maha Maven (Dec 8, 2013)

LimeCrime Red Velvet velvetine! It has such a soft sensual finish


----------



## kirtchik (Dec 9, 2013)

Just came back from Canada- 2 of their famous reds are Vasanti "USA" matte and Marcelle "Amour", bought both and...omg...I'm Sooo in love with them! Creamy, crazy pigmented, stay on, no feathering- seriously better than Ruby/Riri/Russian red (I have all of those).  Good reviews on makeupalley also...and both marcelle.com and vasanti.com deliver to US!


----------



## BreeMakeupGeek (Dec 9, 2013)

I love red lipstick here are my favs in no order  YSL 203 Rouge Rock & 1 Givenchy Le Rouge 307 Giorgio Armani Lip Maestro 400 Nars Future Red MAC Vinyl, Kanga Rouge, Red, Russian Red, Ruby Woo, RiRi Woo, Ronnie Red, Viva Glam I, Charmed Im Sure


----------



## Socallmelovely (Dec 11, 2013)

LOVE:

  RiRi Woo, Brave Red, PREPARE FOR PLEASURE, and Runaway Red!


----------



## Ajigglin (Dec 12, 2013)

Vampy Varnish is doing a 22 days of red lipstick series on her blog right now. She's on Day 9-MAC Ronnie Red. Check it out!


----------



## katred (Dec 12, 2013)

kirtchik said:


> Sooo in love with them! Creamy, crazy pigmented, stay on, no feathering- seriously better than Ruby/Riri/Russian red (I have all of those). Good reviews on makeupalley also...and both marcelle.com and vasanti.com deliver to US!


  This is the embarrassing moment where I admit I haven't tried either of these, despite the fact that I live here...


----------



## sh123 (Dec 12, 2013)

Red is my favorite lipstick color! Right now I'd have to say RiRi Woo is my favorite red! I just love the color and texture. However, I definitely want to try out some of the red you ladies are loving.


----------



## kirtchik (Dec 12, 2013)

katred said:


> This is the embarrassing moment where I admit I haven't tried either of these, despite the fact that I live here...


Oh, definitely try them when you get a chance, they are so underrated Let me know how you like them if you get to them!


----------



## LdMD (Jan 4, 2014)

katred said:


> I guess it's only fair if I name some of mine... Although to be fair, I could do separate lists of warm, neutral and cool reds. In general, Chanel has always seemed to bring their A-game to red lipsticks like no one else can, followed by Armani, but there are lots of reds that I love.
> 
> Chanel- Cambon and Rivoli; Dragon was my go to killer red until they discontinued it
> Armani- The Red (#400 in the Maestro liquid lipstick formula; lives up to its name), #402 (Rouge d'Armani- so cool it almost crosses the border into pink), #608 (they call it plum, but it's red)
> ...


 @LiliV, @katred Do you girls think Chanel Rouge Coco in "Cambon" is a little bright, neon?! I was interested about this color, as you two have fair/light skin like I do. I noticed that Cambon pulls a little coral, am I right?!


----------



## LdMD (Jan 4, 2014)

TommyCJC said:


> I think the only 2 reds I love anymore are Heaux and Prince Noir!!
> I gave my RRW to a friend because after all the fuss I went through to get it, wore it once :| She however adores it!!
> 
> So I am currently looking for some new ones!!
> ...


  I've just checked! Thanks for sharing! Pretty cool posts and shades! I like these series a lot!


----------



## LdMD (Jan 4, 2014)

baxterina said:


> This one is Prince Noir for Marie Claire


  Beautiful makeups and lipsticks! Unfortunately, "Prince Noir" is LE.


----------



## baxterina (Jan 5, 2014)

LdMD said:


> Beautiful makeups and lipsticks! Unfortunately, "Prince Noir" is LE.


  I bought Tom Ford Black Orchid. It's not dupe of Prince but I was so intriqued by...


----------



## katred (Jan 6, 2014)

LdMD said:


> *"Garconne" from Guerlain looks amazingly beautiful! I saw when Christine (Temptalia) recommended it as a dupe for "Dragon" - the same with Giorgio Armani #400 "The Red". Did you buy those lipsticks based on her recommendations? They seem gorgeous! * *Like you, I realized that I don't reach for liquid lipsticks often. I prefer the solid versions too. More pratical! *
> I just don't understand why they discontinued such a beautiful color. Doesn't make sense!         It sure is! Very unique!
> 
> 
> ...


  Garconne is amazing and it is the best dupe for Dragon that I've come across. It's just a hair warmer, but still reads as a very true "neutral" red on me. I also prefer working with a "traditional" lipstick, so Garconne is really an improvement in many respects. I still love Dragon, though. I've been using my last tube sparingly.


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 6, 2014)

katred said:


> Garconne is amazing and it is the best dupe for Dragon that I've come across. It's just a hair warmer, but still reads as a very true "neutral" red on me. I also prefer working with a "traditional" lipstick, so Garconne is really an improvement in many respects. I still love Dragon, though. I've been using my last tube sparingly.


  Thumbs up for Garconne! 

  I love all my Rouge G reds but my current favourite is Gisela. It has quite a bit of brown to it, which makes it a perfect fall red.


----------



## LdMD (Jan 10, 2014)

LdMD said:


> *"Garconne" from Guerlain looks amazingly beautiful! I saw when Christine (Temptalia) recommended it as a dupe for "Dragon" - the same with Giorgio Armani #400 "The Red". Did you buy those lipsticks based on her recommendations? They seem gorgeous! * *Like you, I realized that I don't reach for liquid lipsticks often. I prefer the solid versions too. More pratical! *    Garconne is amazing and it is the best dupe for Dragon that I've come across. It's just a hair warmer, but still reads as a very true "neutral" red on me. I also prefer working with a "traditional" lipstick, so Garconne is really an improvement in many respects. I still love Dragon, though. I've been using my last tube sparingly.
> 
> Thanks for your thoughts @katred! It's good to know there is a color comparable to "Dragon", in all good terms!
> 
> ...


  I've just Googled this shade and it's really gorgeous! I like a touch of brown in my fall lipsticks too!


----------



## tamikajodha (Jan 11, 2014)

Lime Crime Red Velvet


----------



## TommyCJC (Mar 11, 2014)

Mac Russian Red Lipstick.








Seriously one of my most fave lipsticks ever... Now I've FINALLY given it a proper wear!! I LOVE it!! ^_^ 

Xxx


----------



## Shylamoma (Mar 12, 2014)

I would have to say Ruby Woo hands down!!


----------



## macgirl006 (Mar 12, 2014)

Shylamoma said:


> I would have to say Ruby Woo hands down!!


 Ruby woo for life!!


----------



## tiffabutt (Mar 12, 2014)

I love NARS' Fire Down Below. I've used it for years!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2014)

For now, Rouge Dior 999


----------



## Dominique33 (Mar 12, 2014)

Many ! Burberry Military Red, Dior 999, Nars Future Red, M.A.C Ruby Woo.... UD F-Bomb, Givenchy Carmin Escarpin,

  Right now ? Nars Future Red ! Tomorrrow is another day


----------



## Mi55V33 (Mar 17, 2014)

TommyCJC said:


> Mac Russian Red Lipstick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You wear it so well!!


----------



## Mi55V33 (Mar 17, 2014)

For the price, I really like Sephora Color Lip Last - #19 Pure Red, and #20 Wanted Red.  Like the texture, application, longevity!


----------



## iwhypphace (Mar 17, 2014)

Stilla Beso liquid lipstick is AWESOME. Last all day and super matte finish


----------



## Mi55V33 (Mar 17, 2014)

iwhypphace said:


> Stilla Beso liquid lipstick is AWESOME. Last all day and super matte finish


  Mmm, I will have to try this tomorrow at my local Sephora....


----------



## kimibos (Mar 31, 2014)

Riri Woo and Limecrime Red Velvet for true reds on me.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 1, 2014)

I don't wear red lipstick often but when I do I wear Riri Woo. My sister love red lipstick and owns a lot she would say Russian Red.


----------



## Audrey C (Apr 1, 2014)

For 20 years, it was MAC Viva Glam 1. Now it's been replaced by MAC Studded Kiss.


----------



## busybee (Apr 4, 2014)

Hourglass opaque liquid lipstick in Icon
  MAC Deeply Adored


----------



## User38 (Apr 4, 2014)

Armani no. 400


----------

